# FMA in Newport, Rhode Island



## Skubysnak (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello,

I'm moving to Newport, RI by the end of the year and was wondering if there are any FMA schools in the area.  I think there is a Pekiti Tirsia school nearby, but was looking for more options.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

I know there's stuff in Providence, but I'm not sure about Newport!


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 20, 2009)

I remember seeing a Kuntao school in North Providence the last time I was up there.  But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Skubysnak (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.  Is Providence far from Newport, RI???


----------



## Carol (Jul 20, 2009)

Its about a half hour...maybe a little longer when traffic is rough.  Its a very small state - nothing in Rhode Island is far from Newport.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

Nothing's far from anything in RI!


----------



## Skubysnak (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm from San Diego, so I know distance and traffic.  Thanks for the hook up guys...


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.kuntaojiujitsu.com/

This is the place I was thinking of.  Understand this isn't a recommendation.  I have no experience with the place aside from a couple of online chats with one of the teachers there.  But you may want to check it out.


Stuart


----------



## BujinBos (Jul 21, 2009)

They did a demonstration during the Black Ships Festival this past weekend. There were several other martial arts demonstrations I watched as well. Look into your options and I hope you find the best fit for you.

http://www.newportevents.com/Blackships/calendar.shtml


----------



## BigWilliam (Sep 18, 2009)

You can always drop by the Battle Ground Training Center in East Greenwich. About 20 minutes from Newport when there's no traffic. Beach traffic could lengthen that a bit.

best of luck with your move!


William

www.battlegroundtrainingcenter.com
www.mongrelcombativearts.com


----------



## Senjojutsu (Sep 18, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Nothing's far from anything in RI!


Geographically that is a true statement.

Psychologically, well, you must understand your typical Rhode Islander has the mentality - _"if it is more than a fifteen minute drive - it is too far away!"_

Also some other RI factoids regarding driving a motor vehicle, in Rhode Island the person making the left hand turn actually believes they have the right of way.

Part B of that belief - is the infamous "Rhode Island Roadblock" - as a person entering the traffic flow while attempting to make a left turn does feel entitled to block any on-coming traffic (on his driver's side).


----------



## BigWilliam (Sep 18, 2009)

Very true.  

They also like to give directions by using local landmarks.......especially ones that no longer exist.



William


----------



## Carol (Sep 18, 2009)

Absolutely.  You keep going straight then you make a right where McGrath's store used to be -- we're down the road a half mile in the old Lombardi building.


----------

